# Runt bottle feed



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 10, 2019)

I have a litter of eight most are rolly Polly's but two are t eating as much but so great interest in eating. One I think will be fine but the smaller just doesn't srrs to be doing as good. I been giving it some supplement milk but isn't really improving only second day through. I pretty sure I I was supplementing it would die. I just can decide if I am doing more harm the good. I know if I didn't try it would upset me . I. Post pictures in a few . Its a califorian rabbit .


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 10, 2019)

One of siblings


 The one in question


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 10, 2019)

Very common to have a smaller one fade away... sad but many times there's not much that makes a big difference.  You could foster to a smaller litter or convince mom to give them an extra feeding without their siblings.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 10, 2019)

I can hold her and she let whoever nurse but he doesn't latch long before stopping. But then tries to again after a few minutes I mixed colostrum, goat milk and kitten replacer together to feed him some he eats quite a bit but. Nervous to give to much or cause him to aspirate.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 10, 2019)

Well i foubd the kit deal went to check and feed it. So that's over .. just glad others are doing well. 
Other one of our two cat be came inside wet and stinking. He has an infected wound and seems to have gotten into poison of some kind. My husband dad sprays weeds with some homemade mix of his I dont because of our kids and allof our animals. So we be goin to the vet tomorrow fo him I he makes the night . He wanting only water and cant walk. This is the second time this has happened to him. So we (already planned to build a deck) are goin to be building a screened in deck that they can stay on and have access to a litter box where one I wont have a melt down(this cat make a giant mess when we had a litter box I had him I the bathroom over night next morning there is litter in the tub in the sink on the shelf all over the toilet all over the floor and not a little bit either it was horrible)  two my human kids can't get into it.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2019)

Well Garfield made it through yht night he now staying over night at the vets fo 24 hrs for supportive care. He was severely dehydrated, could not urinate on his own,has an infection in his leg and some nastyness In his eye. They give iv, cathadar, and going to give strong antibiotics. 615 dollars later we should have a healthier cat who recovering.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well Garfield made it through yht night he now staying over night at the vets fo 24 hrs for supportive care. He was severely dehydrated, could not urinate on his own,has an infection in his leg and some nastyness In his eye. They give iv, cathadar, and going to give strong antibiotics. 615 dollars later we should have a healthier cat who recovering.


DID you say $615.00 ..? That is one expensive vet bill !!!
Happy that cat is recovering......


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah it is. Not much option through
. He needs the treatment. He been with us ten years so he a older cat but man he is a tough one this is the second time he gotten in to Dad's poison and the third infection. Since I known him(close to 8years my husband had him before we got together). He normally weighs 11 pounds (he is Large cat not fat just big) he now weighs 7lbs. This was at the vet.  he looks bad right now an the vet found more snails on him.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2019)

He supposed to be home on Wednesday for sure as p right now. I was afraid it was gonna be more then that honestly with how bad he is. I figured they might want to put him dpwn. I kinda of a attached to the jerk. He a brat lol when he gets mad it doesn't scratch or bite  he just get back at you. I remember one year I kicked hi out of the house. I was cleaning up the yard loading up my Yukon with stuff for the dump and he jumped in there glared at me and peed in .my Yukon then ran away.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2019)

Called the vet to check on him (told them cause the kids wanted to know not me when honestly i am really concerned for my little brat) they transferred me to the vet... never a good thing might i add, anyways they found he has acute kidney failure... they don't know if after he is fully hydrated if it will reverse or not. now i even more concerned not sure what to do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2019)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Called the vet to check on him (told them cause the kids wanted to know not me when honestly i am really concerned for my little brat) they transferred me to the vet... never a good thing might i add, anyways they found he has acute kidney failure... they don't know if after he is fully hydrated if it will reverse or not. now i even more concerned not sure what to do.



Ohhhh thats  not sounding like a happy ending.....talk with your husband.....hope you can find the stregnth to do what is best for the cat


----------

